# Composerly - Personal Music Libraries [Update]



## composerly (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I wanted to share with you some updates to Composerly since I last posted. For those that don’t know, Composerly is a site that wraps your SoundCloud account into a clean, simple, functional music library.

New Features
===========

*Faster Tag Searching*
A dynamic list of keywords is shown at the top of every page. It shows the 10 most used by default (but you can expand the list to see all tags). As you click tags and narrow your search, the list is updated in real time to only show tags used in the remaining tracks.


*Video Galleries*
Lots of users were asking for the ability to show their reel on Composerly. You can now include a video gallery with YouTube or Vimeo URLs.


*Multiple Playlists*
Use multiple playlists as the source of your Composerly library. (You used to have to pick just one)

*Private Keys*
Private Keys are URLs that automatically unlocks your password protected library *and* tracks which songs were played using that link. You can delete these keys at any time revoking access to your site.

========

Those are the big updates. If you haven’t already, please check out Composerly. I think you’ll like it.

Alex
Composerly


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Mar 17, 2016)

Seems cool. Any predictions what costs will be after the beta is finished?


----------



## composerly (Mar 17, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Any predictions what costs will be after the beta is finished?


One model I'd like to try is:
Free: $0 (up to 50 tracks)
Standard: $5-10/month (up to 250 tracks)
Pro: $?/month (unlimited tracks)

Or some variation on that. What do you think?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Mar 18, 2016)

That seems pretty reasonable to me. Around 50 tracks seems to be a decent place to draw the line between someone who is serious about their music and someone who is less so.


----------



## composerly (Mar 18, 2016)

Also, in case people are seeing this for the first time, here are some of the main features of Composerly:

Dedicated site for your music only
Instant searching by genre/keywords/title
Include public or private SoundCloud tracks/playlists in your library
Password Protection for entire library
Option to allow clients to download tracks to Dropbox (requires Dropbox login)
Track plays and page views (via Google Analytics)
Edit track metadata (single or batch process)
Edit existing and create new playlists
Responsive/Mobile layout
Video/Reel gallery
I hope you give it a try:
https://composerly.com


----------



## floydian05 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey! I am interested in this! I have a few questions though: 

Is there a way to put PRS information? 
Is there a way to put in alternate versions?
Any general estimation of costs on above 250 tracks? if the difference between 250 and 400 tracks hosting is 5 bucks vs 50 that would be frustrating....


----------



## Leo Badinella (Mar 19, 2016)

Ok, so I must have my tracks on soundcloud?


----------



## composerly (Mar 19, 2016)

> Is there a way to put PRS information?


Currently no. But there are a handful of fields available in the metadata that could be used for publishing info. if enough people can benefit from it, I'd figure out a way to add it.



> Is there a way to put in alternate versions?


No. But, I'll definitely look into it. There may be a way to have it automatically bundle tracks based on the release/track code. I'd love to talk to you more about it. Send me an email through the site.



> Any general estimation of costs on above 250 tracks?


Truth is, I'm still trying to figure that all out. And I realize that my ambivalence might be keeping people from jumping in. I'll be deciding soon and will let everyone know. I'll just say this, the pricing I end up with be fair to the independent composer.

But please let me know what you all think. A lot of what has made Composerly great is the feedback I've been getting from users. It really has grown into something better than I initially intended it to be.


----------



## composerly (Mar 19, 2016)

Leo Badinella said:


> Ok, so I must have my tracks on soundcloud?


Yes. Composerly is like a more functional skin for your music on SoundCloud.


----------



## floydian05 (Mar 19, 2016)

Sending you an email now through the site!


----------



## A.P. (Nov 30, 2016)

Trying it right now… Cool library management system… BIG LIKE!


----------

